# Auschwitz I/Auschwitz-Birkenau



## kernowexpeditionary (May 5, 2008)

This was the reason for visiting Poland this year at all.... loads has been written about this site & I dont want to repeat past posts, so I'll just get onto the pics, Auschwitz-Birkenau esp, is a huge, huge site (1mile square i think) and has to be seen to be believed....what saddened me was the amount of recent graffiti (2000-) in the prisoners quaters (Birkenau) it really was everywhere, 



















































































well i wont write too much about this site, make your own conclusions....i was very, very pleased with the pics tho.......


----------



## JulesP (May 5, 2008)

Nice pics. Really liked 5 & 6 and the last one.
Looks well worth a visit


----------



## freebird (May 6, 2008)

Haunting  but great pics.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Al (May 6, 2008)

Great pics, I like the old rail signs and the barbed wire shots


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 6, 2008)

fab pics, i went here with the school on a history trip a few years ago........ was eerie then, the size of the place, the stillness.
I think it should be left to stand forever as a lesson to anyone never, ever to let this happen again.


----------



## BrickMan (May 6, 2008)

> I think it should be left to stand forever as a lesson to anyone never, ever to let this happen again.



+1

and the other PoW camps abroad that had such reputations. Remember visiting the one near munich and that was just dark, the whole place, almost completly devoid of anything much apart from th concreate foundations of the huts, still had a feeling to it. Although what did piss me off was the hords of french school kids running around playing, really pished me off that


----------



## vanburen (May 6, 2008)

We went there last year,and pissed me off was seeing people smoking when they were walking round despite signs saying not,dont get me wrong,i was a smoker at the time so im not bitching at smokers and also people totally ignorning requests by guides and signs asking you not to take photos in certain indoor parts of the site i.e where the suitcases etc are.By the way nice set of photos,really.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 7, 2008)

*...*

thanks guys, it almost felt wrong taking pics in this place, but think i got the right atmosphere in the pics.... defo a place everyone should see


----------



## pob (May 7, 2008)

Been here any meny other places sadens me every time. very well worth the visit if you go to poland.


----------



## Foxylady (May 8, 2008)

she_geordie said:


> I think it should be left to stand forever as a lesson to anyone never, ever to let this happen again.



Yeh, I completely agree too. Superb photos, ke...very sobering and thought-provoking.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 25, 2008)

thanks again guys & gals, 

im still very pleased with the pics i managed to take.....think i may go back (maybe next year) and spend more time here.....


----------



## Ditch (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## sheep21 (Apr 27, 2009)

bit of a necro?

Still, moving images, sorry to hear that you found so much modern graffiti


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 29, 2009)

'Arbeit Macht Frei' means 'Work brings freedom' and is a common signage over concentration camps.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 29, 2009)

Great images mate, really gives a feel of the place. Wayne


----------



## night crawler (Apr 29, 2009)

A place I would like to visit but the photo's leave you speechless.


----------



## Urban Shadow (Apr 29, 2009)

Excellent pics and just looks a really sad place, how anyone can build something that causes so much suffering no-one will know, its frighteningly scary what madness and ignorance can give birth too. It' a shame that today, we still have not learned from the mistakes of the past.


----------

